# Nitecore 18650 usuable?



## Aydhin (6/11/14)

Saw on takealot that they have the charger i want plus the have these nitecore 18650 batts so thought why not buy from 1 source. Then i thought "wait let me ask the folks over at ecigs" and thats what i did. Any info is as always greatly appreciated


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Saw on takealot that they have the charger i want plus the have these nitecore 18650 batts so thought why not buy from 1 source. Then i thought "wait let me ask the folks over at ecigs" and thats what i did. Any info is as always greatly appreciated


Hi. Need to know which mod you going to use it in. But those ones are not really used alot in the ecig world. I generally stick to efest, sony, mnke and aw. All besides the efest are generally hard to come by.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aydhin (6/11/14)

Going to use it in my svd when it eventually arrives from slowtech


----------



## Gazzacpt (6/11/14)

Should be fine in an svd but I would advise against it. When you do upgrade to a higher power mod or mechanical mod it won't be advisable rather consider getting batteries that are tried and tested by the vaping community. Most of the online retailers on the forum stock nitecore chargers and efest batteries. Unless you getting a really good deal on the charger go that route.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (6/11/14)

Solid advice from @Gazzacpt imo.


----------



## Silver (6/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Saw on takealot that they have the charger i want plus the have these nitecore 18650 batts so thought why not buy from 1 source. Then i thought "wait let me ask the folks over at ecigs" and thats what i did. Any info is as always greatly appreciated



Hi @Aydhin

Those Nitecore batteries are more for torches.
I would not recommend them. I agree with @Gazzacpt 
The Nitecore batteries are not well marked as to their maximum amp rating. 
I once chatted to the guys from NitecoreSA and they were unsure about their batteries for vaping purposes.

The Nitecore charger is very good though - I have two of them and they work beautifully.

I would suggest getting the Nitecore charger and IMR Efest batteries from one vaping retailer rather. At least you know then the batteries will work properly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (6/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> Going to use it in my svd when it eventually arrives from slowtech


I used mine in the SVD without any issues (part of the reason I got the SVD was because I had the charger and batteries). However, they are not true 18650s, more 18690s if I remember correctly (mentioned in my Smok BEC Pro "thoughts" thread). They dont fit in my BEC Pro for instance, as it is not a telescopic tube.


----------



## Aydhin (6/11/14)

That last reply left me conflicted now  . How well did it wprk in the svd? I wish we had a vapestore here in pe then i wouldnt have to pay shipping


----------



## LandyMan (6/11/14)

Aydhin said:


> That last reply left me conflicted now  . How well did it wprk in the svd? I wish we had a vapestore here in pe then i wouldnt have to pay shipping


If you have the batteries, you can use them. If you have to buy, rather buy eFest or similar, as they will be better and you can use them in other mods as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aydhin (6/11/14)

That clears it all up thanks alot men


----------

